

Ask: Know any good community site about online investment? - poshj

I'm looking for HN-like sites or conventional forum that gives us reliable advices on getting up investing online and reviews of online brokers available. I found a few, but most of them flooded with spammy and scam articles. Please suggest a site or an online broker (with review if possible). I know that it may not be relevant to ask this kind of question here, but I'm not very comprehensive in internet and HN is the only site that I think has great community and reliable contents.<p>on a side note:
I've been a lurker here for long time, and don't see the search button. Is there something I missed?
======
hopeless
Perhaps this site, mentioned in an post nearly adjacent to this one, might
help:

The post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=382462>

The site: <http://tipd.com/>

------
SingAlong
there's isn't a search feature. try google

"site:<http://news.ycombinator.com> <your_keyword>"

or <http://searchyc.com>

~~~
poshj
hehe good old google :). I wish HN adds [save] link so I can read submissions
later.

~~~
SingAlong
It has saved submissions feature too.

Whenever you upvote a post, it's in your saved list. Just visit your profile
and you'll find a saved link there.

------
rms
not quite what you're looking for, but try www.newmogul.com

and www.thinkorswim.com

~~~
pjharrin
thinkorswim is a brokerage. I suggest investopedia.com/ and books. Figure out
what style of investing you want to try: value, technical etc. Then go buy a
book on the subject.

Other people have told me that they learned a lot of investing info from just
blogs and books

~~~
poshj
I read some books about fundamental and technical analysis. What I need is a
community, some place you can share, and compare the outputs whether I'm doing
it wrong or I'm in the right track and debate about the best technique or
discuss currents news etc. Thanks for all the links.

------
brk
Not exactly what you're looking for, but worth checking out:
<http://www.covestor.com>

------
blurry
Bogleheads.org has excellent signal/noise ratio once you drill down to
categories you are interested in.

------
cabalamat
Have you tried The Motley Fool?

~~~
poshj
Thanks, I read it a while ago, I just found that they have forums too :)

------
pjharrin
trade2win.com/ is a good forum for technical analysis

~~~
poshj
nice!! :) man, i love HN

